# Opinions on my shirt and price



## yssemhair (Jan 22, 2009)

I made this shirt for the upcoming Fiesta season in San Antonio, TX. I am charging $25 for it and it's a lot of work. How does the design look? Am I charging enough or too much? 

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## mariomed (Mar 6, 2010)

yssemhair said:


> I made this shirt for the upcoming Fiesta season in San Antonio, TX. I am charging $25 for it and it's a lot of work. How does the design look? Am I charging enough or too much?
> 
> Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


I personally wouldnt pay 25 dollars for a jerzees shirt (it looks like it says jerzees on the tag)
Is it handmade? I would pay 25 - 30 dollars for an all over screenprinted tee on an american apparel or alternative apparel blank.
In a nutshell, i think 25 is too expensive for the type of blank you are using.


----------



## yssemhair (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi mariomed

I was printing on American Apparel but I ran out of the American Apparel t-shirts. Would that be a better t-shirt to print on? 

thanks


----------



## mariomed (Mar 6, 2010)

Well, it really depends on the crowd you will be having. Will they care if the t shirt is made with ringspun cotton and in the usa? I would but some people dont really care for that.


----------



## wc33144 (Dec 8, 2007)

$25 is to much. the brand is not important. the only brand people know is Chanel. Ed Hardy. D & G, etc.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Great design. $25 is a good price point for the shirt if you are using a quality tee. Most people aren't going to pay attention so much to the tag in the shirt but to the fit of the shirt. I would use Gildan Soft Style or Bella.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Another inexpensive alternative is Next Level. You can find them at Bodek And Rhodes 

The 6610 and 6210 are my favorites and have gotten so many orders recently that I've used those shirts on and every single customer raves about how soft they are and how nice they are. They're only $3-$4 each.


----------



## yssemhair (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks Stephanie and Jane for the t-shirt suggestions. I will definitely order some and try them out.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I have to agree....most women do not prefer the boxy style shirt for a rhinestone tee. I think you will have a better chance at getting your asking price if you use a more fitted style shirt. Nice design though and I'm sure that the design was difficult seeing the number of multi colored rhinestones used.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Assuming that you ONLY anticipate selling to women, then maybe you might want to switch to a "baby doll" type shirt. I think it's nice, but it's very simplistic and the colors get lost in the darkness of the shirt. I don't think the design itself has enough uniqueness to draw a $25.00 selling price. I would suggest, if possible, that you change the color of the shirt to a lighter color so that the rhinestones show better, and add some more depth to the "spattering" of rhinestones around the design to fill it in a little more. I'd be willing to give up $15 if it were on something like a light blue, light yellow, or even a lime green shirt, even if the shirt was a regular boxy style shirt.


----------



## lifestar (Mar 18, 2007)

Bernie.... Nice design... we have done tees for Fiesta in San Antonio before... Definitely use American Apparel or Bella tees. Are these regular rhinestones or Swarovski? Make sure to count the number of stones you are using and calculate your stone cost too. Add tee cost, stone cost and see if the $25 is worth your labor. Also, San Antonio is a huge market for rhinestones. If the stones you are using are really sparkly... don't be afraid to charge what your work is worth. That market LOVES sparkle.


----------



## BlackJacketDW (Mar 20, 2011)

Maybe because I live in Canada but I think 25$ price for that is fine . You call tell work is put into it. The question is can you afford to sell it for lower? Also the price might justify quality. You could try getting the tags removed and added your own. Thats what I do usually


----------

